# What to do if pax gave a $100 tip for a small mess (puke)



## Dug_M

Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...

Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.

So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card? 

*I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *

*







*

*After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
*







*






Dug_M said:


> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


----------



## ibeam23

I'd 1-star and put in for a cleaning fee. Eff 'em.


----------



## #professoruber

Tip is a tip. Cleaning fee is something different. 

That $100 tip is for going through drive thru and the long ride as you indicated. Charge em and they have zero recourse. 

The cleaning fee is for have zero regard for your vehicle. My kids never made messes like that. It’s like some 2/3 year old was eating back there. And the puke which it’s hard to understand how you didn’t smell it. I had a puker that did it in a very expensive purse and down her shirt. Within 30 seconds, I smelled it from the third row. Just keep on puking in the purse and down your shirt and don’t get it on my seats.


----------



## Lepke

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


With those cloth seats and you taking late night rides I think it is time for you to get a good quality seat cover. 
Clazzio vinyl seat covers fit and cover really well. 
I installed caltrend I cant believe its not leather in my van yesterday and I would not recommend them. 
But I do recommend clazzio if they make them for your car. Unfortunately they don't make them for my car.

And by the way, you should definitely try and get your cleaning fee.


----------



## dauction

You are asking because you are not comfortable charging clean up fee on top of the $100... That's YOUR morals speaking to you ... 

Customers knew they made a mess , felt bad (also morals at work) and paid you . (too bad all passengers are not like that)

You know what the answer is dont let greed get in the way


----------



## Dug_M

dauction said:


> You are asking because you are not comfortable charging clean up fee on top of the $100... That's YOUR morals speaking to you ...
> 
> Customers knew they made a mess , felt bad (also morals at work) and paid you . (too bad all passengers are not like that)
> 
> You know what the answer is dont let greed get in the way


Thank you, what's my problem maybe more then morals is empathy that I have towards others.


----------



## dauction

Dug_M said:


> Thank you, what's my problem maybe more then morals is empathy that I have towards others.


Hey was that her pony tail hairband









Were I am at it is pretty common to pick up same passengers ... Next time you get them you should mess with them ... "You guys remember what you left in my car last time .. _Oh we're soo sorry_ ... No no ..I meant this ..her hairband ...and the french fry he threw up


----------



## Dug_M

dauction said:


> Hey was that her pony tail hairband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were I am at it is pretty common to pick up same passengers ... Next time you get them you should mess with them ... "You guys remember what you left in my car last time .. _Oh we're soo sorry_ ... No no ..I meant this ..her hairband ...and the french fry he threw up


Here's the deal I only get repeat customers that live in my small community. My girlfriend said (and rightly so) "_charge them, you'll never see them again_" and she's right, I live at the jersey show with thousands of out of town visitors... very rarely repeats...


----------



## Lepke

It's a tough one. He did tip you $100. But he didn't come clean at the end of the ride and fess up to what was going on back there. This would be a tough one for me also but I believe I would go for the cleaning fee and feel slightly bad about it but take it anyway. There's a little bit of greed at play but there is also a punitive damage. 

Anyway, what kind of car are you driving? Let's see if we can find you some good vinyl seat covers at a decent price.


----------



## SuzeCB

dauction said:


> You are asking because you are not comfortable charging clean up fee on top of the $100... That's YOUR morals speaking to you ...
> 
> Customers knew they made a mess , felt bad (also morals at work) and paid you . (too bad all passengers are not like that)
> 
> You know what the answer is dont let greed get in the way


They paid $50 short.

Tell Uber about the mess, and that they already paid $100, but you feel, and the pictures support, it's worth the max, $150. This is biohazard. Puke is biohazard, and ACID. Cloth seats need to be deep cleaned and disinfected, preferably professionally, with full water extraction. Otherwise that acid will eat away at the cushion and upholstery from within. Same with urine.


----------



## anteetr

Honestly, you really hit the moral dilemma for me. It's a tough call. Generally I'm about getting money and I'm pretty ruthless about getting as much as possible from riders. For instance, they certainly would have been taken for a ride over the Verrazano in my car solely because I get $25 more for that route. That said, most riders are scum and don't tip at all, let alone have the decency to try to make a bad situation right with a $100 tip. That behavior deserves to be encouraged.

If it was me and my car, I'd let em slide but I also have leather seats and it would literally take me 1 minute to clean that. Anybody that coughs up a $100 tip voluntarily deserves a little better than to get ****ed anyway and he's definitely getting charged the full $150 if you put in for a cleaning fee. People who try to do the right thing deserve the same in kind.

Now if you honestly believe the only reason he gave you that tip was to try and save $50 on the cleaning fee then by all means fire away, lol!


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

This is why I have seat covers


----------



## Dug_M

Lepke said:


> It's a tough one. He did tip you $100. But he didn't come clean at the end of the ride and fess up to what was going on back there. This would be a tough one for me also but I believe I would go for the cleaning fee and feel slightly bad about it but take it anyway. There's a little bit of greed at play but there is also a punitive damage.
> 
> Anyway, what kind of car are you driving? Let's see if we can find you some good vinyl seat covers at a decent price.


I am leaning toward doing the cleaning report... only because someone reminded me that their 5 year old would never make a mess like that... I will tell you I was shocked and the fries and (I guess) the chicken nuggets sauce packs all over the place. 
On the plus side I did already take your advice I have a 2013 Toyota Camry LE in showroom condition... I will check for other prices but I will pull the trigger thanks Lepke 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QM6Y3Y/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## freeFromUber

SuzeCB said:


> They paid $50 short.
> 
> Tell Uber about the mess, and that they already paid $100, but you feel, and the pictures support, it's worth the max, $150. This is biohazard. Puke is biohazard, and ACID. Cloth seats need to be deep cleaned and disinfected, preferably professionally, with full water extraction. Otherwise that acid will eat away at the cushion and upholstery from within. Same with urine.


You're being too kind Suze. The pax have a $100 tip for the long ride and stopping at Mickey D's. Then he leaves food/garbage/puke (biohazard, as you mentioned) and doesn't even say a word. Screw him!


----------



## Dug_M

By the way I checked Uber TOS and I have 3 days to report I only do Thu, Fri, Sat nights... Most likely I will do it this evening... Thanks for all the support... Pro or Con.... Doug


----------



## mikewithebike

It goes without saying I'd bang him for the cleaning fee notwithstanding the $100 tip. $149.89 plus tax @ Shrewsbury Car Wash would be what I'd be paying to properly take care of that particular mess. I guess I'd have to fight Uber for the few dollars over their regular payment for this type of incident.


----------



## Lepke

Dug_M said:


> I am leaning toward doing the cleaning report... only because someone reminded me that their 5 year old would never make a mess like that... I will tell you I was shocked and the fries and (I guess) the chicken nuggets sauce packs all over the place.
> On the plus side I did already take your advice I have a 2013 Toyota Camry LE in showroom condition... I will check for other prices but I will pull the trigger thanks Lepke
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QM6Y3Y/?tag=ubne0c-20


I would order them custom made from CARiD or realtruck or one of the other online auto accessory companies. But that price looks pretty good especially for leather but you definitely want them custom fit to your car.


----------



## Dug_M

Lepke said:


> I would order them custom made from CARiD or realtruck or one of the other online auto accessory companies. But that price looks pretty good especially for leather but you definitely want them custom fit to your car.


thanks again... I'll give you an update within a month...


----------



## HotUberMess

Option 3: reject the money pax offered and get $150 from pax through pax’s credit card

I had this happen to me and that is what I did. Pax tried to offer me only $50.

What is this “it’s only a small mess” crap? You are cleaning up someone else’s nasty *vomit* and you want to let that slide???


----------



## mikewithebike

HotUberMess said:


> Option 3: reject the money pax offered and get $150 from pax through pax's credit card
> 
> I had this happen to me and that is what I did. Pax tried to offer me only $50.
> 
> What is this "it's only a small mess" crap? You are cleaning up someone else's nasty *vomit* and you want to let that slide???


The pax "didn't offer" the $100 tip. He said he'd tip upfront, which he did. He gave the driver no heads up whatsoever to the mess in the back..


----------



## Dug_M

HotUberMess said:


> Option 3: reject the money pax offered and get $150 from pax through pax's credit card
> 
> I had this happen to me and that is what I did. Pax tried to offer me only $50.
> 
> What is this "it's only a small mess" crap? You are cleaning up someone else's nasty *vomit* and you want to let that slide???


I did not ask and assumed (we all know what that means...) no tip and took the pictures and cleaned the car (I keep all kinds of supplies in the trunk including baking powder/gloves) but when I came home late that night I saw the $100 and had seconds thoughts...


----------



## HotUberMess

Dug_M said:


> I did not ask and assumed (we all know what that means...) no tip and took the pictures and cleaned the car (I keep all kinds of supplies in the trunk including baking powder/gloves) but when I came home late that night I saw the $100 and had seconds thoughts...


Oh I read the post wrong as "offered $100 (for cleanup)"

They were real sly on this haha


----------



## Dug_M

HotUberMess said:


> Oh I read the post wrong as "offered $100 (for cleanup)"
> 
> They were real sly on this haha


Did not offer.... I found out when I was going to put in for the fee late last night.... Edit: I did see he felt bad and tried to clean up ... but I did not want that because I was already thinking about pictures... So I said "_it's all right I'll take care of it_..."


----------



## Kodyhead

I would ask for $149.12 as I would give credit for the bbq sauce cup and ketchup packets. 

But to be clear only if they were sealed, if they were opened already, that would be wierd and disgusting lol


----------



## Dug_M

Kodyhead said:


> I would ask for $149.12 as I would give credit for the bbq sauce cup and ketchup packets.
> 
> But to be clear only if they were sealed, if they were opened already, that would be wierd and disgusting lol


They were opened....

Anyway I just submitted the report with pictures, we'll see what happens, I will post the results...


----------



## Lightning1181

Dug_M said:


> They were opened....
> 
> Anyway I just submitted the report with pictures, we'll see what happens, I will post the results...


Doug, you are a straight up good-guy. That being said, do not let your moral compass lead you astray. I began reading this thread thinking I would probably be happy with the c-note, but as I read and it started to sink in to my neanderthal brain, hell yeah, put in for the cleaning fee! The bimbo fell asleep so chances are good that she did not make that mess on her own, the azzhat that tipped you had a hand in the making. They also jumped out of your car like their pants were on fire, so they knew damn well what they did. Take the hondo and get your self a nice bottle of Johnny Blue and enjoy it, and take the $150 cleaning fee towards your cleaning and aggravation. You deserve no less. As I say, way to often, we are nothing more than peons to the pox. The charge back will hopefully teach Mr Greenwich Village that we are not door mats for their entertainment.


----------



## SuzeCB

freeFromUber said:


> You're being too kind Suze. The pax have a $100 tip for the long ride and stopping at Mickey D's. Then he leaves food/garbage/puke (biohazard, as you mentioned) and doesn't even say a word. Screw him!


Good point. Somehow I missed that point. Distracted reading, I suppose.

Yeah, $100 is a tip. Go for $150.


----------



## Suzuki-Uber

Thats a little more than a small mess definitely get your clean up fee


----------



## Dug_M

SuzeCB said:


> Good point. Somehow I missed that point. Distracted reading, I suppose.
> 
> Yeah, $100 is a tip. Go for $150.


I did and it turned out after cleaning up the baking powder there are still big yellow stain on the seat... I will take a previous poster's suggestion go to the Shrewbury car wash is near me....

Thanks again for all the positive posts from everyone.... 1600+ rides, 3 days a week for 1 year my first real problem...


----------



## Dug_M

Update... Thanks for all your help and feedback ...


----------



## SuzeCB

Dug_M said:


> Update... Thanks for all your help and feedback ...
> 
> View attachment 243900


Just be prepared for that 1*. If it hits, and you decide it's worth fighting, you'll probably win (or should), but if they didn't rate yet, they will give 1*.


----------



## #professoruber

SuzeCB said:


> Just be prepared for that 1*. If it hits, and you decide it's worth fighting, you'll probably win (or should), but if they didn't rate yet, they will give 1*.


He already tipped which means he rated.


----------



## SuzeCB

#professoruber said:


> He already tipped which means he rated.


You can tip without rating, I think.


----------



## #professoruber

SuzeCB said:


> You can tip without rating, I think.


Possibly but you have to login to the web app to add the tip. Who cares about a rating on a $250 puker bonus.


----------



## Dug_M

SuzeCB said:


> Just be prepared for that 1*. If it hits, and you decide it's worth fighting, you'll probably win (or should), but if they didn't rate yet, they will give 1*.


I'll keep that in mind but I do think with the new tipping policy if you rate a 5 you get the tip screen and that's locked in... Of course I could be wrong but I never know here so many different opinions including myself...


----------



## Lightning1181

Dug_M said:


> I'll keep that in mind but I do think with the new tipping policy if you rate a 5 you get the tip screen and that's locked in... Of course I could be wrong but I never know here so many different opinions including myself...


You are in my generation, so you will appreciate the songs title - "Take the money and run" no truer words were ever spoken, especially in this case. You are $250 to the good, who gives a flying f what the rating for this one ride will be. Plus, you are only 499 rides away from losing this one rating. Puff puff bogart, my friend. Plus keep the bottle of Johnny Blue handy to remind you.


----------



## nickd8775

Always take the Verrazano bridge to any borough in NYC coming from the shore. Also go through Staten Island to Hudson county from the shore.


----------



## Dug_M

Lightning1181 said:


> You are in my generation, so you will appreciate the songs title - "Take the money and run" no truer words were ever spoken, especially in this case. You are $250 to the good, who gives a flying f what the rating for this one ride will be. Plus, you are only 499 rides away from losing this one rating. Puff puff bogart, my friend. Plus keep the bottle of Johnny Blue handy to remind you.


Well I did just that...


----------



## SuzeCB

#professoruber said:


> Possibly but you have to login to the web app to add the tip. Who cares about a rating on a $250 puker bonus.


There is that, as well. Funny thing is that if the Pax didn't try to down rate, the fact that they left a $100 tip would prove that he didn't deserve a down rate.


----------



## Lepke

Take the $250 and put it toward your new seat covers.


----------



## Kodyhead

Dug_M said:


> They were opened....
> 
> Anyway I just submitted the report with pictures, we'll see what happens, I will post the results...


Dude I was just kidding lol

Go for the fee, someone needs to die for this lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

Dug_M said:


> Update... Thanks for all your help and feedback ...
> 
> View attachment 243900


Awesome!

Only puke I wouldn't have done it. 
Hey shit happens.

But leaving a message is disrespectful!

Take that money and treat yourself to something.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Absolutely get the cleaning fee too! That mess is more than puke! Garbage and spilled fries too. Ef that turd! Hope you get max.

When I return a phone and the rider kicks down $20, I’ll skip the report and $15 fee. Anything less than $20 is gonna have $15 added to it!


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

Kodyhead said:


> I would ask for $149.12 as I would give credit for the bbq sauce cup and ketchup packets.
> 
> But to be clear only if they were sealed, if they were opened already, that would be wierd and disgusting lol





Dug_M said:


> *They were opened*....
> 
> Anyway I just submitted the report with pictures, we'll see what happens, I will post the results...


I'm dead.


----------



## ToughTommy

Because they disrespected you and your work space and you had to deal w that BS and smell it all the home and breathing in a toxic brew any questions?


----------



## Halfmybrain

Dug_M said:


> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City.


I admit I skimmed so I may have missed something...but...you consider this a SMALL mess??? I don't even want to see what you would call major... lol


----------



## RoWode12

If it were just puke, I’d consider the $100 fair. All that other trash? I’d definitely be pissed and charge a cleaning fee. That’s just straight up animal. They showed no respect for your personal property. 

A middle ground would be to only request the additional $50.


----------



## Dug_M

ToughTommy said:


> Because they disrespected you and your work space and you had to deal w that BS and smell it all the home and breathing in a toxic brew any questions?


You know ToughTommy I've disagreed with you before and maybe just your handle but thanks for your support and I did just what you suggested...


----------



## 1.5xorbust

That looks like a $250 mess to me. I think you’re $150 short.


----------



## jlong105

and to top it off you waited 9 minutes for them to act like idiots. I'm glad you charged the fee, I wish you could have got more.


----------



## Kodyhead

RoWode12 said:


> If it were just puke, I'd consider the $100 fair. All that other trash? I'd definitely be pissed and charge a cleaning fee. That's just straight up animal. They showed no respect for your personal property.
> 
> A middle ground would be to only request the additional $50.


I disagree, with cloth seats, SOMEONE NEEDS TO DIE!!!!!!!!! LOL. This is negan walking dead stuff lol


----------



## RoWode12

Kodyhead said:


> I disagree, with cloth seats, SOMEONE NEEDS TO DIE!!!!!!!!! LOL. This is negan walking dead stuff lol


Yeah, if I were the one dealing with it I would feel the same. Lol. In the heat of the moment I'd provably take the $250 in anger and feel *slightly* guilty later.


----------



## Doughie

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


He promised the big tip before the puke mess. It looks like you have a puke mess worth $150 on top of the tip. If you want to be nice you can tell Uber to just hit him for a minimal $80 fee.


----------



## Kodyhead

RoWode12 said:


> Yeah, if I were the one dealing with it I would feel the same. Lol. In the heat of the moment I'd provably take the $250 in anger and feel *slightly* guilty later.


If it was leather seats and a smaller mess I may take the $100.but that car probably has an unwanted tattoo or scar for the rest of its car life


----------



## nj2bos

They didn't tell you about it and hoped you wouldn't notice. 1 star, collect your fee. That would cost more than $100 to professionally clean.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Report it.. pocket 250


----------



## UberBeemer

Dug_M said:


> Thank you, what's my problem maybe more then morals is empathy that I have towards others.


You know they gave you that honor so their credit card wouldn't get dinged for the cleaning fee. The right thing to do was leave it at that. Otherwise, they might rightfully complain of fraud and you might face deactivation.


----------



## MrMahogany

Don’t feel bad. You deserve every penny. 
That’s a horrible mess.


----------



## Dug_M

UberBeemer said:


> You know they gave you that honor so their credit card wouldn't get dinged for the cleaning fee. The right thing to do was leave it at that. Otherwise, they might rightfully complain of fraud and you might face deactivation.


I have to say I thought long and put a lot of thought into this... Reason for the original post . But what took me over the edge was the fact after and before I stopped at MacDonald's I even gave him a big thing of paper towels and said "_*No problem, I don't let people eat in my car but it's a long trip and I have cloth seats*_" (real quote...) and Yet the fries all over the place, open things of chicken nuggets containers you think that's ok... ? I had my issues with this talked it out with others and then did the poll... Anyway I did what I did and stand behind the decision... and let's not talk about me physically giving him a nemesis bag for his girlfriend who did puke in the seat...



Dug_M said:


> I have to say I thought long and put a lot of thought into this... Reason for the original post . But what took me over the edge was the fact after and before I stopped at MacDonald's I even gave him a big thing of paper towels and said "_*No problem, I don't let people eat in my car but it's a long trip and I have cloth seats*_" (real quote...) and Yet the fries all over the place, open things of chicken nuggets containers you think that's ok... ? I had my issues with this talked it out with others and then did the poll... Anyway I did what I did and stand behind the decision... and let's not talk about me physically giving him a nemesis bag for his girlfriend who did puke in the seat...


I have to respond to my own post... I would have no problem to the girl who got sick... stuff happens... the the mess of the MacDonald's stuff was over the top... the guy was not drunk just buzzed and we had a good talk while driving... again this was a tough choice for me... anyway I'm done with this post....


----------



## nj2bos

UberBeemer said:


> You know they gave you that honor so their credit card wouldn't get dinged for the cleaning fee. The right thing to do was leave it at that. Otherwise, they might rightfully complain of fraud and you might face deactivation.


Not a chance. No driver should ever have that much fear of deactivation.. the tip was a voluntary gift. There is no clause that substitutes a tip for a cleaning fee. It is always assumed the tip was for services and favors provided to the rider. Cleaning fee is secondary. Lyft/Uber would never deactivate a driver for this.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

If they gave $100 there's no need to charge a cleaning fee.

They could be assuming that's how it works..

Either way $100 is fair for that mess. Don't blow your karma.


----------



## KD_LA

Dug_M said:


> *What to do if pax gave a $100 tip for a small mess (puke)*


I wouldn't call that a small mess, especially when I have signs posted that say no food or drink.


----------



## Kodyhead

I read everywhere and can only recall an incident where a driver had cleaning fee privileges taken away and accused of abusing the policy.

Maybe 25 cleaning fees in like 800 trips but cant figure out how to search for this lol

Claimed college bar town anyone know where this is?


----------



## ubergrind

I didn't go through all the post, but you should definitely take the cash and cleaning fee. Learn how to clean the mess quickly, to prevent the least amount of damage. If you had to get the car professionally detailed, you're out of commission for at least a day maybe more if your car smells like chemicals. Sure Uber/Lyft gives you a nice cleaning fee that sounds great @ $ 200 dollars. The reality is you're out whatever it takes to clean the vehicle, and whatever you lose out on income for the time your vehicle is off the road. We should probably be receiving double what they are paying us if time was part of the equation.


----------



## RynoHawk

Dug_M said:


> He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> &#8230;Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?


At first glance of the topic title, I was going to say take the $100 and don't charge the cleaning fee. After reading your OP I say go ahead and charge. Here's why;

Rider said he'd tip you good for the ride. That should not be taken as an excuse or permission to trash your car. You made the stop I assume on the condition of promise of said tip.

Rider did not acknowledge the mess he or his girlfriend made. Maybe if he was more contrite and said, "Sorry for the mess. I'll tip you even more for the trouble to clean" or even made some effort to clean or even take his trash out then I would be less likely to charge a fee.

He can dispute the charge, but it's unlikely you will lose out. He never stated that the money was for cleanup (he never even acknowledged making a mess). He specifically stated it was for the stop and long trip.


----------



## Dug_M

RynoHawk said:


> At first glance of the topic title, I was going to say take the $100 and don't charge the cleaning fee. After reading your OP I say go ahead and charge. Here's why;
> 
> Rider said he'd tip you good for the ride. That should not be taken as an excuse or permission to trash your car. You made the stop I assume on the condition of promise of said tip.
> 
> Rider did not acknowledge the mess he or his girlfriend made. Maybe if he was more contrite and said, "Sorry for the mess. I'll tip you even more for the trouble to clean" or even made some effort to clean or even take his trash out then I would be less likely to charge a fee.
> 
> He can dispute the charge, but it's unlikely you will lose out. He never stated that the money was for cleanup (he never even acknowledged making a mess). He specifically stated it was for the stop and long trip.


You make the point of that's what's exactly happened.... and I also was wondering... I did think I posted that he could he dispute the tip with his credit card company... Anyway as you can see, I thought long and hard about this issue and because of the Mickdonald's mess I went ahead and reported him... along with the poll numbers and input of people I respect on this forum...


----------



## RynoHawk

He’d have better luck with Uber directly than his card company. Uber will have documentation of everything he was charged for that will likely satisfy any inquiry from his bank or card company. Even if by some strange reason they refuse to pay, Uber would likely eat it not you.


----------



## backcountryrez

A tip is a tip.
A cleaning fee is a cleaning fee.
Once you separate the two, your ethics and morals become more clear.


----------



## nj2bos

RynoHawk said:


> He'd have better luck with Uber directly than his card company. Uber will have documentation of everything he was charged for that will likely satisfy any inquiry from his bank or card company. Even if by some strange reason they refuse to pay, Uber would likely eat it not you.


Plus I can almost assure that if the pax does a reverse transaction on his credit card, Uber would deactivate his account.


----------



## KenLV

Let me ask you, how much can I pay you to treat you and your car like this?
*
Better yet, how much would you have to pay those people to let you treat them and their car like this?*

This is such a no-brainer.

They BOTH (not just the half-awake girlfriend) ate AND dumped their crap all over - that's *one mess* and one instance total lack of respect for you, your car, and your reasonable request.

She puked - bad enough, but they didn't tell you or ask you to pull over and, maybe I missed it, but I didn't see where they apologized for the puke or food mess.

That's an *ADDITIONAL mess* and even *more lack of respect* for you and your car.

*These people shat all over you and your car.*

The tip has nothing to do with the mess, it was for your long - 1.5 hour - trip. Period.

YES, you did the right thing putting in for the cleaning fee, and I hope you 1 starred them.


----------



## actsholy

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


----------



## UberBeemer

You don't do the right thing out of fear of getting caught. You do it because it's the right thing.


----------



## GooseUber

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


Lol i would have took pictures and then made them clean up that mess before I ended the trip. Then I would have hit em with a cleaning fee. Thats a good $200. Im in connecticut and i do well. 200+ on tuesday,friday,saturday and sundays. I have a brand new 2018 car and am serious about the cleanliness. I hit people with cleaning fees all day.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

Always request a cleaning fee for any mess left by a passanger. Take your pictures and submit your request and get your fee. The rest is between Uber and their customer.

The tip was a tip.

If there is a moral lapse here it is with the customer not with you.


----------



## tohunt4me

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


Dont be Greedy !


----------



## Lionslover

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


Toyota Corolla?


----------



## flyntflossy10

KD_LA said:


> I wouldn't call that a small mess,


nor would i.

at first i was thinking the tip was enough.

but i honestly dont like how that all went down. you did the right thing by collecting the cleaning fee.


----------



## KenLV

ubercrashdummy said:


> *If there is a moral lapse here it is with the customer not with you.*


This. ^^^^^^


----------



## CJfrom619

dauction said:


> You are asking because you are not comfortable charging clean up fee on top of the $100... That's YOUR morals speaking to you ...
> 
> Customers knew they made a mess , felt bad (also morals at work) and paid you . (too bad all passengers are not like that)
> 
> You know what the answer is dont let greed get in the way


I'm sorry a c-note is not fair compensation for a mess like that. Only a animal leaves a mess in a strangers car like that. That rider had zero respect for other people's property. I don't give a damn if he gave me a $100 tip...you better believe he's getting charged another $150 in the morning. Think about the drivers having to spend a $100 on a detail job not to mention the wasted time he spent cleaning it up himself and not being able to give anymore rides until he gets it cleaned. That $100 is not enough to cover that mess.



HotUberMess said:


> Option 3: reject the money pax offered and get $150 from pax through pax's credit card
> 
> I had this happen to me and that is what I did. Pax tried to offer me only $50.
> 
> What is this "it's only a small mess" crap? You are cleaning up someone else's nasty *vomit* and you want to let that slide???


Why would you not do both? You take the $50 and then charge a cleaning fee.


----------



## Dug_M

Hey, I just want to say I appreciate all the positive support but I only really meant this to be a local post and get the opinions of the people who are in NJ and who I know, they are my "Voice of Reason" (_you all know who that is, all 5 of you_)... I don't like the attention and that was not my intent with this post...


----------



## Wardell Curry

We actually have threads asking if you can collect a cleaning fee for puke? Smh. Take the tip nd follow this golden rule by SibeRescueBrian. ABC: Always Be Compensated. Don't worry about how you are perceived. Get your money man.


----------



## Kodyhead

I am originally from New York but now live in florida and can testify that new jersey has the best vomit around. Good luck lol

Did you originally post It in Jersey and it was moved To ADVICE?


----------



## Driver2448

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


So many questions. Just how can someone be so messy at eating? Did you go over a big bump or something?


----------



## Rakos

Did you consider the downtime..

This usually means a loss of income...

Note: if you do put in for a cleaning fee..

Remember to take the time off...

They figure it will take a couple hours..

To clean the mess and dry it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

mikewithebike said:


> The pax "didn't offer" the $100 tip. He said he'd tip upfront, which he did. He gave the driver no heads up whatsoever to the mess in the back..


Yes total disregard and disrespect... You deserve the cleaning fee on top of tip...GET IT and don't ever think twice! Take tip money for seat covers!! (Btw that's no small pile - It's gross & can pass a sickness on)


----------



## yoyolate

SuzeCB said:


> They paid $50 short.
> 
> Tell Uber about the mess, and that they already paid $100, but you feel, and the pictures support, it's worth the max, $150. This is biohazard. Puke is biohazard, and ACID. Cloth seats need to be deep cleaned and disinfected, preferably professionally, with full water extraction. Otherwise that acid will eat away at the cushion and upholstery from within. Same with urine.


But why? We are in a service industry and we charge for services rendered. If they want to tip 100, 500, 1000 for the aggravation, then fine at least they are not total paxholes, but if they damaged my property, then I would use every recourse to recuperate my time and trouble.

The reason why the transportation industry is filled with abusers is because we often times act like chumps.

The sentient boyfriend eased his moral load by throwing some money at the issue. That is good, I think that is the ethical thing to do on his part, but... That did not cure the problem as you still had to stop and clean a biological hazard, that has a cost. And the permanent damage on your property does too.

By not charging them fairly for services rendered, you are shortchanging your peers, us, and in so doing making our jobs harder than they have to be.


----------



## Steve_TX

#professoruber said:


> ...I had a puker that did it in a very expensive purse and down her shirt.


For a sacrifice like that, I'd tip her! 
If she's cute enough, I'd offer to take back to my place to wash her shirt, and let her run around in a loose tank top


----------



## mrDEE630

Hit them with the cleaning fee. They will never learn to respect people vehicles if you don’t.


----------



## SwiftRides

Glad you decided to get the cleaning fee. Seems more like he was trying to save $50 on the cleaning fee. I bet it's not the first time that happened. Just seems straight up disrespectful. Not just about the money it's the principal of not letting people shit on you like that.


----------



## Jumpin Jim

If you were to take the cleaning fee on top of the tip, would you be OVERcompensated for cleaning up another adult's puke? Don't think so.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Dug_M said:


> View attachment 243817
> View attachment 243816
> View attachment 243818
> View attachment 243819
> Here's the thing... took a pax from AP to New York City. Girlfriend went to sleep in the 1st 3 minutes of the ride. The guy asked if he could just stop at Micky's D, now I never stop unless it's my last ride and they promise not to eat in the car.... Well I broke my own rule since it was going to be a long ride and he did not seem too drunk just buzzed. He did say he'll tip me good for this long ride...
> 
> Ok good trip no traffic even through the Holland tunnel (we were going to the village). As they are getting out I look back to remind them to check for phones etc. Well I see this mess (pictures below). Food wrappers and right in the middle of the back seat between where they were sitting a small amount of puke (tiny puddle). The girl had done it during the ride, I never heard her.
> So I get home about to hit him with a cleaning fee and I see the $100 tip. The mess was easy to clean (I've tripled the amount of Scotchgard Auto Fabric & Carpet Protector. Put some baking soda on the whole back seat and the one floor mat to clean the rest the next day.
> 
> So do I hit him with a cleaning fee even though he tipped $100 and have him get hit with a $200 charge or just let it be? Can he once he's sees the cleaning fee charge dispute the charge on his credit card?
> 
> *I do realize some of this is on me, first by letting a pax eat in the car 2nd for not putting an neminis bag in his had just in case the girlfriend needed it... *
> 
> *
> View attachment 243818
> *
> 
> *After I cleaned and put down baking soda for the drive home...*
> *
> View attachment 243819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why the pictures double posted... Tried to fix it but oh well..


Hey. Forget those pax. Its your personal car. Not a fleet car. Its not just the money to clean it. Its for the hassle of having to.


----------



## New Uber

nasty.


----------



## Jamez400

Or what to do like a little bit ago a woman peed herself and you can't see it really much but my car stinks in the front seat so I'm at home and I just steam clean the front seats and now I'm out for the day until it dries!


----------



## aarondavid1010

Dug_M said:


> Thank you, what's my problem maybe more then morals is empathy that I have towards others.


Dont confuse cowardice for morals .Like a christian. So u agreed they wouldnt eat in car then they did cowardice . You stopped for food cowardice .They wouldve puked in car anway. Now u want to lose out on 100 dollars to be nice. Cowardice


----------



## Norm22

Cloth seats clinched that one. Big negative if I have to put in more effort than tipping the car wash 20 bucks, changed my vote.


----------



## Phoenix123

Get that $$$, his tip is for your service. The cleaning fee is something different.

Plus he has to learn, don't reward bad behavior for the next driver


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak! this is so gross. I'm feel bad for anyone that has to deal with this. I mean, the person was nice to offer you money, but the kind of trash that pukes in someone's car. .....ugh!


----------



## Halfmybrain

I have had 3 puke events, all "vestiges" from apparently earlier full out heaves elsewhere. Had one this weekend, $80 fee assessed. Sure it could be worse but if Uber doesn't give you $150 for it, something is really wrong. If you feel bad, have them reverse the tip (if possible)--only after you get the cleaning fee.


----------



## DexNex

Every time this comes up I say the same thing...

You don't charge the customer a cleaning fee, Uber does. You just submit the photos.

I have had a similar situation in the past, I submitted and had no qualms.


----------



## jfinks

I'd get a cleaning fee on top of that just for not chewing the fries before swallowing.


----------



## Expiditer77

Tips compouded by cleaning fee = happy uber day.


----------



## JMlyftuber

I would refuse the tip but claim the fee. I think 250 would be excessive but $100 is too low when the cleaning fees are expected knowledge of the passengers and they need good incentives not to do antisocial things like damage your property. I have a sensitive sense of smell and I can smell puke for days after a good cleaning. I'm sure other people can too and it can't help your ratings or tips.


----------



## wicked

Someone tracked vomit into my car. You bet I charged them.


----------



## touberornottouber

Request that $80 to $100 be knocked off the normal cleaning fee but the rest charged. That's fair.


----------



## RynoHawk

JMlyftuber said:


> I would refuse the tip but claim the fee. I think 250 would be excessive but $100 is too low when the cleaning fees are expected knowledge of the passengers and they need good incentives not to do antisocial things like damage your property. I have a sensitive sense of smell and I can smell puke for days after a good cleaning. I'm sure other people can too and it can't help your ratings or tips.





touberornottouber said:


> Request that $80 to $100 be knocked off the normal cleaning fee but the rest charged. That's fair.


That is y'alls opinion, but I say "heck no!" The tip and the cleaning fee are two separate things. He specifically stated he would tip heavy for stopping to get something to eat as well as for the ride as a whole. He did not apologize for the mess they made. He did not say, "Hey here's something extra for the mess." The rider totally ignored it and left a huge mess. To me it seems they felt entitled to mess up the car as he was planning on tipping big. That behavior should be corrected and the driver should not have to use his promised tip to clean his car.


----------



## Uber315

I’m the type of person that would put in for a partial cleaning fee . Thanks to the big tip. I would not charge them the whole fee. That me I have ethics . How often do people tip you 100.00 . Exactly. Though if you charge it you are within your right as long as they told you it was a tip. Now if they told you it was for the mess then trust me you are gonna get screwed. Do what you feel is the right thing!


----------



## jdo1

I say let it be. KARMA is a *****. At least he tipped you....


----------



## MarkR

Lepke said:


> It's a tough one. He did tip you $100. But he didn't come clean at the end of the ride and fess up to what was going on back there. This would be a tough one for me also but I believe I would go for the cleaning fee and feel slightly bad about it but take it anyway. There's a little bit of greed at play but there is also a punitive damage.
> 
> Anyway, what kind of car are you driving? Let's see if we can find you some good vinyl seat covers at a decent price.


NOT TOUGH to figure out. A cleaning fee and repairs if not able to clean.


----------



## freddieman

I’d say that isn’t little but mediocre amount of puke


----------



## Oscar Levant

Did you really have to show the puke? My gawd, we'd take your word for it 


But, it's your call.


----------

